# The ALS "ice bucket" challenge and dogs. Sigh



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Please help spread the word to stop this nonsense, the senseless abuse of our pets in the name of raising $$$ for high profit organizations. Some 80 million has been raised b/c of the "ice bucket" challenge. What % goes to CEO of ALS society and how much goes to research?....maybe we should do an ALS challenge....show us your books and we'll donate if more then 90% goes to actual research for "cure". 

Stop senseless fund raising that is hurting our pets (by idjits...not all of us are this stupid but enough are....

look at the face of this dog...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.94886498450.88564.548458450&type=1&fref=nf

if you know of other links, please post


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow.

I think the ice bucket challenge is stupid to begin with. Making your pets do it? They don't know what ALS is or what fundraising is, or why you're doing something that makes them uncomfortable. That's stupid beyond words.


----------



## iIrishSean (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it really so bad to slowly poured cold water on your dog in this Texas summer heat? I mean i understand throwing a bucket full straight in their face and scaring them, but i poured the remaining ice water from a cooler on my girl the other day and she was waggin and did not seem to have a complaint. I mean I have seen dogs in 3 feet of snow doing just fine so it cant be a temperature issue.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> Please help spread the word to stop this nonsense, the senseless abuse of our pets in the name of raising $$$ for high profit organizations. Some 80 million has been raised b/c of the "ice bucket" challenge. What % goes to CEO of ALS society and how much goes to research?....maybe we should do an ALS challenge....show us your books and we'll donate if more then 90% goes to actual research for "cure".
> 
> Stop senseless fund raising that is hurting our pets (by idjits...not all of us are this stupid but enough are....
> 
> ...


 I agree!  I don't really understand why its necessary to use your dogs during the challenge. I don't even think the challenge has a point. If you wanna donate to ALS THEN DONATE!


----------



## iIrishSean (Mar 30, 2014)

Although i do agree that idjits are purporting this... Been nominated 3 times and trash talked because i simply refuse to do it. I love the word idjits.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

The challenge itself isn't all that dumb in my opinion since it has raised a lot of awareness and raised quite a bit of money. I wouldn't have done it to my dog although I don't think he would've cared much if I did. He would've thought it was a game.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

iIrishSean said:


> Is it really so bad to slowly poured cold water on your dog in this Texas summer heat? I mean i understand throwing a bucket full straight in their face and scaring them, but i poured the remaining ice water from a cooler on my girl the other day and she was waggin and did not seem to have a complaint. I mean I have seen dogs in 3 feet of snow doing just fine so it cant be a temperature issue.


Yes dogs in snow are fine, but they are accustomed to it. If it is 90 to 100 degrees out there and suddenly you have something dousing you that is below 32 degrees, it can be a shock to your system. Humans can do what they like, they can prepare themselves for a cold dousing. In fact people up here go and jump in the lake in February, crazy loons, it is usually around 0 here in February. They call the the polar bear plunge. 

But you can't prepare a dog to be suddenly doused with ice on a hot day. I think it is sickening. Can it _kill _a dog? I don't know. But beating it with a stick isn't likely to kill it either. I think I would rather get a few smacks with a stick than a bucket of ice water poured over me.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

iIrishSean said:


> Although i do agree that idjits are purporting this... Been nominated 3 times and trash talked because i simply refuse to do it. I love the word idjits.


 lol Same... I never did it. I honestly get the awareness part but at some point I believe some people do it for fun not for awareness.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm confused. The photo posted on the FB link was taken in June of 2010.

If you don't want to donate to ALS, don't. The truth is, donations have increased about 1000% since the campaign started.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

iIrishSean said:


> Although i do agree that idjits are purporting this... Been nominated 3 times and trash talked because i simply refuse to do it. I love the word idjits.


 I won't do it. one person at work is trying to get a group bucket in our uniforms (restaurant) to post on FB and as PR for the restaurant. Asked if I would do, I said nope. I don't and won't promote for profit for organizations that take funding for their 6 figure salaries. That includes HS.

I am barraged with would you like to donate to this or that at the liquor store, grocery store, going in and out of stores, via phone...

Show me one for profit organization that has found a cure for something. Anything.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I'm confused. The photo posted on the FB link was taken in June of 2010.
> 
> If you don't want to donate to ALS, don't. The truth is, donations have increased about 1000% since the campaign started.


 
I don't see a date stamp...where did you see 2010. Was that the start date of the FB link for that company or whatever it is?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was suspicious when the photo had no info or credit. I've had my own photos stolen and then posted as memes or clickbait. Not cool. So, I guessed and did a Google image search for "wet puppy". That photo was in the top row of images, so I clicked on it and it brought me to an image called "corgi_cute_puppy" that was posted on June 18, 2010.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm doing my ALS challenge on Friday, will be jumping into a lake with my dogs  They swim regardless; I'm the one that doesn't want to go in!

I have not personally seen any videos of people pouring or dunking dogs in ice.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I was suspicious when the photo had no info or credit. I've had my own photos stolen and then posted as memes or clickbait. Not cool. So, I guessed and did a Google image search for "wet puppy". That photo was in the top row of images, so I clicked on it and it brought me to an image called "corgi_cute_puppy" that was posted on June 18, 2010.


 Good sleuthing.
Guess they used pic to promote awareness.

Still shouldn't dunk or douse your dogs folks. Not with freezing cold ice water.
Wasn`t there a thread a couple yrs ago on how to cool down your dog when overheated. It said to place cool wet towels on the under carriage...not dunk the dog in a bucket of ice water


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GatorBytes said:


> Please help spread the word to stop this nonsense, the senseless abuse of our pets in the name of raising $$$ for high profit organizations. Some 80 million has been raised b/c of the "ice bucket" challenge. What % goes to CEO of ALS society and how much goes to research?....maybe we should do an ALS challenge....show us your books and we'll donate if more then 90% goes to actual research for "cure".
> 
> Stop senseless fund raising that is hurting our pets (by idjits...not all of us are this stupid but enough are....
> 
> ...


Not exactly their financial statements, but they look like a pretty reputable charity. 

Charity Navigator Rating - The ALS Association


----------



## iIrishSean (Mar 30, 2014)

Liesje said:


> I'm confused. The photo posted on the FB link was taken in June of 2010.
> 
> If you don't want to donate to ALS, don't. The truth is, donations have increased about 1000% since the campaign started.





I don't and wont, everybody has their own problems and I am sure I sound like a jerk. With all these organizations asking for donations you would have to be pretty well off to donate to all of them and i have no particular interest in ALS. But as far as the marketing campaign this one is on fire, its pretty much all you hear about nowadays and if it brings more money to help people that's great! But im sure there is somebody skimming off the top.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GatorBytes said:


> Good sleuthing.
> Guess they used pic to promote awareness.
> 
> Still shouldn't dunk or douse your dogs folks. Not with freezing cold ice water.
> Wasn`t there a thread a couple yrs ago on how to cool down your dog when overheated. It said to place cool wet towels on the under carriage...not dunk the dog in a bucket of ice water


You shouldn't dunk dogs in ice water just for the fun of it. Letting dogs eat/chew on ice is fine, that myth has been completely debunked. 

I'm not really sure what it has to do with the ALS challenge. I read the FB link and just saw comments slamming the photo, which obviously had nothing to do with this challenge or any ice water period. If you don't want to do the challenge, don't do it, but not because tons of people are supposedly dunking dogs :crazy:


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Dogs aside, I have to jump in this one and vent. I lost my husband 4 years ago to ALS at age 48. If people really want to help or feel good about participating, they should donate their time to a family battling this or any other horrific disease - terminal or not. Cut the grass, make a meal, clean bathrooms, walk the dogs, give a caretaker some time off and sit with the patient even for just an hour. My own family couldn't find time during 3 1/2 years to do any of that. Ok. I am finished. Feel better now. Life is good. Not always fair, but good. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

igottabecrazy said:


> Dogs aside, I have to jump in this one and vent. I lost my husband 4 years ago to ALS at age 48. If people really want to help or feel good about participating, they should donate their time to a family battling this or any other horrific disease - terminal or not. Cut the grass, make a meal, clean bathrooms, walk the dogs, give a caretaker some time off and sit with the patient even for just an hour. My own family couldn't find time during 3 1/2 years to do any of that. Ok. I am finished. Feel better now. Life is good. Not always fair, but good.


I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Liesje said:


> I'm confused. The photo posted on the FB link was taken in June of 2010.
> 
> If you don't want to donate to ALS, don't. The truth is, donations have increased about 1000% since the campaign started.



Yes this! It's a stupid thing, to dumb a bucket of ice water over your head but the reality is many ppl probably didn't even know what this disease was before the challenge. And perhaps some still don't, but the few that actually went huh? I wonder what that is. Well I think it's def worth it for awareness alone.

And while I am aware that many times these donations do not end up going where we'd like to think. I think donating to any cause is better than not donating at all.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My bitch will take a bucket of ice water no problem.....5 if it raises more money.


SuperG


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I laughed hard at the person sitting on a horse, the horse took off ( of course) and she got dumped. What were you thinking?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good link, LucyDog. 

I am very sorry for your loss igottabecrazy. I am not proud of a time when I was volunteering with my therapy dog for hospice, and they had an ALS patient, and asked if I would be comfortable with that (which is indicative for anyone who has never been around the disease of how difficult it is - they didn't ask that about cancer which is horrific enough). I said that I didn't think it would work well for my dog - because I knew that I could not count on myself to be able to react properly and appropriately with that person. 

On that link, their admin expenses are good. They also listed their mission. 

*Mission*
Leading the fight to treat and cure ALS through global research and nationwide advocacy while also empowering people with Lou Gehrig's Disease and their families to live fuller lives by providing them with compassionate care and support. 

Mission Priorities 
1. Raise the level of awareness of The ALS Association as the leading voice and most trusted source of information about Lou Gehrig's Disease. 

2. Lead, direct and/or collaborate on global research to understand the disease, develop treatments and ultimately find a cure. 

3. Provide every person with ALS and their families access to high quality, consistent and compassionate support services. 

4. Advance a nationwide advocacy program that increases funding for ALS research, improves patient services and empowers the entire ALS community. 

5. Function as one organization with unity of purpose. 

6. Operate within a business model designed to ensure stability and promote financial strength. 

The UConn Husky did challenge the UGA Bulldog. And if people do want to dunk their dogs, they can get creative with hoses, buckets with warm water, giving their dogs a bath (THE HORROR), etc.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We are doing it here at work, on a larger scale. We are challenging other locations. Our company is going to match any and all funds raised. 

I'm good with it. Won't be bringing my dogs or horses.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

While I know this picture ended up not being true, I do agree that it's not a good thing to involve your dog in that manner. Mine was next to me but that's about it. I couldn't imagine dumping ice water on him.. so I get the idea of this thread. 

I have done the challenge and challenged others. I honestly didn't understand it at first, all these people just dumping water on themselves.. then I did the research and how much jsut the awareness alone has gone up.. not even mentioning the amount of money that has been raised. Sure peolpe do stupid things, that with anything in life.. but for the most part this has been a fun way to raise awareness for this disease and raise money for the foundation.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah ... no. I am all for benevolent organizations helping others, but when its main focus is research and yet less than 30 percent of their revenue goes to that, I think they need to cut a little fat in their organization.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> We are doing it here at work, on a larger scale. We are challenging other locations. Our company is going to match any and all funds raised.
> 
> I'm good with it. Won't be bringing my dogs or horses.


That would annoy me.

I don't want to give $100 to a charity because I was told to, nor do I want to dump a bucket of ice water on my head. I hope it's purely optional.

I do think the entire thing is stupid, though, mostly because it relies on guilt and social pressure.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I have not seen any challenges involving dogs other than a friends dog who inadvertently got a bit on it because it happened to be standing near. The horse rider had it coming to do it on horse back. Ice water would make even the calmest horse buck!!!!! I did the challenge and we donated. It was fun and for a good cause but I would never subject my pets to it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> That would annoy me.
> 
> I don't want to give $100 to a charity because I was told to, nor do I want to dump a bucket of ice water on my head. I hope it's purely optional.
> 
> I do think the entire thing is stupid, though, mostly because it relies on guilt and social pressure.


Totally optional. We can donate and not participate, or participate and not donate, or participate and donate or not do anything at all. Totally up to the individual. 

The company is just allowing for it to happen during working hours (hourly employees get paid during that time) and will match funds collected. 

We do stuff like this all the time - sometimes even for individual employees. No body his chastised for not participating.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Totally optional. We can donate and not participate, or participate and not donate, or participate and donate or not do anything at all. Totally up to the individual.
> 
> The company is just allowing for it to happen during working hours (hourly employees get paid during that time) and will match funds collected.
> 
> We do stuff like this all the time - sometimes even for individual employees. No body his chastised for not participating.


That's good. I like to volunteer and my husband and I like to donate to causes we care about, but I'd hate to have certain things be compulsory. It sounds like your workplace is simply supportive for people who want to do it, and that's awesome. I've heard too many stories with this ALS challenge where people have been given a really hard time for not being willing or able to participate.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If people are getting hassled about it, that has nothing to do with ALS or the ASLA, that's just other people being annoying and rude. Happens all the time, not at all unique to this "challenge".


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Liesje said:


> If people are getting hassled about it, that has nothing to do with ALS or the ASLA, that's just other people being annoying and rude. Happens all the time, not at all unique to this "challenge".


No, but I think with a campaign like this one that's caught on so publicly, the unintended guilt trip/social pressure consequences are severely exacerbated. 

I also don't see the appeal or effectiveness or merit in, "Here, dump a bucket of ice water on your head." It seems so entirely pointless to me.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

There have been several articles on financial blogs about how much LESS money other charities will receive due to the Ice Bucket Challenge. It's really interesting. ALS hits a little close to home for me (a childhood friend was recently diagnosed), but I have already given my allotted charitable donations for the year to another organization (the American Porphyria Foundation). 

The whole concept of "branding" is interesting for fundraising. Think about breast cancer awareness- it's a HUGE marketing thing, and a lot of companies profit from it (pink yogurt lids! Pink t-shirts!). Nobody gives a hoot about lungs or hearts, the things that kill the most women (or prostates, the things that kill the most men), because they're not as catchy and marketable as breasts  I can't wait to hear a marketing slogan for saving the prostates...


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought this was an interesting article - a bit old... Does it matter what the CEO of a charity is paid? - MoneySense
I get people are tired of donating - if I see one more go-fund-me on facebook, I will scream! However, I am a paid member of a board of directors for a not for profit and just getting people engaged, or willing to volunteer is incredibly difficult, so if a CEO or President can come up with ideas that engage people, raise money and awareness, they are worth just as much as a CEO working in the private sector.
It was a very tense 2 weeks while we waited last year for the results of the testing which would tell us if my father in law had ALS or which form of Parkinsons he had, if it hadn't been for ALS Canada's website, I don't think anyone in the family would have made it through. The help the family receives from the Parkinson's Society is invaluable.
I'm glad people are donating, this challenge actually started last year, but only caught on this summer. I wrote a cheque last year.
My husband and I do a lot of charitable work and donate to many organizations - if anyone thinks my annual salary is too much for what I do, I welcome them to come walk a day with me, because I have 3 jobs and the one for the not for profit is the most demanding, the lowest paid and the greatest infringement on my time. It is on average 5-6 hours a day, 7 days a week, events are far higher time commitments. If I add my time up, a sweatshop pays more.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> No, but I think with a campaign like this one that's caught on so publicly, the unintended guilt trip/social pressure consequences are severely exacerbated.


My husband and I have been challenged several times by different folks as we follow many different paths in life. We decided we'd respond once, together this weekend. We also decided on a specific amount to donate. Which we'll do once. 

We aren't following the 24 hour rule. We're rogue. We're rule breakers! He is also out of town.........LOL!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was nominated Tuesday and haven't done it yet. No one has seemed to notice or pressure me into doing it. I guess my point is if people are feeling burdened by the guilt and pressure, why not just block those people from your FB wall or feed? Why bother?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I was nominated Tuesday and haven't done it yet. No one has seemed to notice or pressure me into doing it. I guess my point is if people are feeling burdened by the guilt and pressure, why not just block those people from your FB wall or feed? Why bother?


That's what I would do; I'm not on Facebook, so I haven't been nominated. I have no problem telling people nicely to go blank themselves, though. It's just the principle that annoys me - nobody tells me what to do unless they pay my salary!


----------



## MsAnneThrope (Apr 21, 2014)

Did someone say ice bucket challenge?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

MsAnneThrope said:


> Did someone say ice bucket challenge?


 Gremlins! Now that's funny


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is sad.

Dog Abused for Ice Bucket Challenge - YouTube

This one made me laugh

Little scouse girl swears during Ice Bucket Challenge - YouTube

From my research the ice bucket challenge has been around for a while. It started where you could donate to any charity. ALS just took off. One of my friends did it and donated to another charity.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Well the whole thing irritates me. Governor Brown had
his Corgi 'stand in' for him for the challenge. Makes no
sense wasting ANY amount of water in this entire state. 
And after all, the gist of the challenge originally was either
donate OR dump the water on your head, not both. Is
there anybody out there who thinks all these celebrity
types aren't donating? OPRAH? Not a chance.

I've known about ALS since I was a young woman. But
it's not as common as other things we should be donating
more to, Alzheimer's and Lupus to name just two.

As far as where your money goes, that's one of the primary
reasons I started regularly donating blood, because they 
pretty much have to give it to a human being, they can't
put it in their yachts.

Harumph!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

valb said:


> Well the whole thing irritates me. Governor Brown had
> his Corgi 'stand in' for him for the challenge. Makes no
> sense wasting ANY amount of water in this entire state.
> And after all, the gist of the challenge originally was either
> ...


The rules are that if your challenged you are suppose to take the challenge and donate or not take the challenge and donate $100. Either way your suppose to donate. Key words are suppose to.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Whoa. ALS is a horrible thing. I'm delighted that my friend who supports the cause does an annual bike ride fund-raiser instead of ice bucket deal. I'm happy that the organization's fundraising has skyrocketed. My friend's brother died from the disease several years ago. The organization was very helpful for the family.

As to the dog deal: An icebucket doesn't hold that much, my dogs have thick coats, I doubt that an icebucket dump would have harmed them at all - esp. considering they were game for attacking the hose this week. They got soaked through with the hose and loved it - an ice bucket dump would have been much shorter and much less penetrating.

I suspect that if everyone in the state of california refrained from the icebucket challenge it wouldn't make a whits worth of difference in the water shortage. You would need to conserve several ice buckets of water day after day. Let's try and be a little real.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm on the fence with the ALS ice bucket challenge. Only because I just recently lost my aunt to ALS this June and she didn't tell us about it until it was too late and she was in the hospital. My step-dad lost his mom to it as well so he, my step-brother, and my brother did it for both my dad's sister and mother to raise awareness. Unfortunately they are not in a financial situation where they can donate or they would have. Sadly a lot of my friends and family haven't even HEARD of ALS before all this ice bucket hype so I'm happy in the aspect that it raised awareness and funding for research.

BUT! On the other side, it's rather frustrating when I see people and celebrities that are doing it and don't even MENTION ALS or even where you can donate to help the research. It became just another "dare" versus a way to raise awareness and funding for the research. 

I don't agree with dumping ice on your dog but jumping in some water (if your dog can swim and likes water) if it's safe, honestly I don't see a problem with that. My main thing though (especially with a dog being involved) is to be safe. I cannot say that enough. The cold does quite a number on the nervous system and can make you go into shock.

I'll step down from my soap box now...:blush:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

AngelaA6 said:


> I'm on the fence with the ALS ice bucket challenge. Only because I just recently lost my aunt to ALS this June and she didn't tell us about it until it was too late and she was in the hospital. My step-dad lost his mom to it as well so he, my step-brother, and my brother did it for both my dad's sister and mother to raise awareness. Unfortunately they are not in a financial situation where they can donate or they would have. Sadly a lot of my friends and family haven't even HEARD of ALS before all this ice bucket hype so I'm happy in the aspect that it raised awareness and funding for research.
> 
> BUT! On the other side, it's rather frustrating when I see people and celebrities that are doing it and don't even MENTION ALS or even where you can donate to help the research. It became just another "dare" versus a way to raise awareness and funding for the research.
> 
> ...


 
Good Job Angela!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

"I suspect that if everyone in the state of california refrained from the icebucket challenge it wouldn't make a whits worth of difference in the water shortage. You would need to conserve several ice buckets of water day after day. Let's try and be a little real."

Wow, middle, it IS in fact VERY real around here. And I would hope
people wouldn't encourage a laissez faire attitude toward what's
going on. Most of the ice buckets I've seen would at least flush a
toilet once. A lot more than a little REAL, day after day to those 
practicing "if it's yellow let it mellow".


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I also don't see the appeal or effectiveness or merit in, "Here, dump a bucket of ice water on your head." It seems so entirely pointless to me.


So what I was told is that dumping the ice water on your head is supposed to imitate the numbness and tightness of chest you get if you have ALS. It's also supposed to represent the shock of the diagnosis.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm sorry but complaining about the ice bucket challenge because it's wasting water doesn't have much merit to me unless said people are saving every scrap of food and crumb and serving it to those who are hungry, using bikes or public transportation to go absolutely everywhere, etc, etc. Seriously? I could see people being wasteful almost every second of every day if I were looking to point it out.

We had to go out and buy a bag of ice for our challenge since my refrigerator is literally as old as I am and thus does not produce and store ice for on-demand.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Liesje said:


> I'm sorry but complaining about the ice bucket challenge because it's wasting water doesn't have much merit to me unless said people are saving every scrap of food and crumb and serving it to those who are hungry, using bikes or public transportation to go absolutely everywhere, etc, etc. Seriously? I could see people being wasteful almost every second of every day if I were looking to point it out.
> 
> We had to go out and buy a bag of ice for our challenge since my refrigerator is literally as old as I am and thus does not produce and store ice for on-demand.


When I lived next door to where I am now, I had to fill a gallon jug of water one night and give the dog 1/2 of it. The next night he got the other 1/2 -- that night I could wash the two days' dishes. In the morning I got on flush and a shower where I stepped in, turned the water on enough to get damp, turn it off, soap up and shampoo up, and then rinse. 1 flush at night. That well SUCKED!!!

Where I am now (next door), I only run out of water if my hose breaks and runs all day, or the pipes freeze. Or maybe if the kids leave the toilet running. I can wash dishes and shower on the same day that I hose out kennels and fill all the water buckets. In fact, I don't think about it much. 

If I lived in an area where there was a regular drought conditions and it was like my first place, than people throwing water all over themselves in that drought area would probably tick me off. Living in NE Ohio, where we get drenched more days than not, I could not possibly have a cow about it. After all, the water goes somewhere when it hits the ground. For those of us on wells, the ice-bucket challenge would just mean borrowing a little water, and paying it back pretty much instantaneously.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I kind of share Mike Rowe's view of it.

I know someone who died from ALS and it's a horrible, horrible disease. However, there are relatively few people who are afflicted by this disease and I think there are more urgent causes to donate to, so it's not one I support (I donate $75 a month to charities I support)

https://www.facebook.com/TheRealMik...6999698310182/848469731829838/?type=1&theater

At the end of the day, it's raised awareness and a ton of money for ALS, which is a good thing, but I have a finite amount of money I have available to donate to charities and this isn't one of them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

ValB - I'm in the west and well aware of drought conditions. Never lived in CA but lived in SW WY - not quite death valley dry but genrally 12 inches of precip a year was a really wet year.
One ice bucket of water - it's a far cry from watering your yard or washing your car or taking the long shower I do almost every day. 
Get upset with me for bathing my horse before I ride. That uses a lot more water. Probably the equivalent of a couple hundred ice bucket challenges this summer. But it would have to be piped from OR to CA -- which perhaps is a plan CA has. -- Ah yes water issues in the west ARE a hot topic -- which starts to verge on politics so I'd best drop it now.
Anyway, I'm glad that it had a tremendous fund raising success (the ALS thing, not CAs water delimma) - I'm sure many causes would love to have a spontaneous campaign that brought in that much money.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I'm not ticked off or upset really. Just feel more along
the lines of Mike Rowe I guess.

I know you can't do everything about everything, but I
think back to the story of the guy walking on the beach
throwing starfish back in the water, he "made a difference to
that one" and that's all I try to do. If I pipe up and say
something, maybe somehow, somewhere, it makes someone
THINK and I'm good with that.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's why you shouldn't involve animals in ice bucket challenges. lol


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Pam Anderson refused it bc they test on animals. Uggghhh well all the silicone and botox wasn't? 
I read a post from a women who claimed all that money should go to dogs. 
Enough is enough.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thought I would shard this one...

Fudge the Dog - Ice Bucket Challenge - YouTube


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Thought I would shard this one...
> 
> Fudge the Dog - Ice Bucket Challenge - YouTube


 cute


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

well gator, i participated in the ice bucket thing for als. as for cures? look through history, antibiotics, childhood diseases eradicated, lazer surgery, robotic surgery certain cancers are cured if caught early. the difference in medicine now and 30 years ago is asstounding.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I just want to point out that the challenge is a chain letter on social media for a good cause. It reminded me of when I was a kid and got a letter that says mail $1 to person on top of list and if I don't something bad would happen.

I am glad that $ is raised for ALS, but as to awareness, I already knew about it. How can you not? I don't think I am more aware than the average bear.


----------

